# GeForce GTX 280+ und GTX 350 gesichtet



## Aradisa (25. Oktober 2008)

Bei dem australischen online Händler Product List
sind die ersten GTX 280+ und GTX 350 im Online Shop aufgetaucht.
Es handelt sich dabei um eine *GeForce GTX 280+*, die mit einem 55nm-GT200 ausgestattet sein soll und anscheinend noch in diesem Monat erwartet wird. Eine *GeForce GTX 350* mit GT300-Grafikchip soll laut dem Webshop noch in diesem Jahr veröffentlicht werden, diese Karte soll 2 GB GDDR5 besitzen.

MFG


----------



## push@max (25. Oktober 2008)

Heftig, der GTX 350 soll noch dieses Jahr erscheinen? Ich glaub eher nicht und was soll das den wieder für eine Bezeichnung sein? 

Die 300er Reihe soll doch erst im 2Q 2009 erscheinen...


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. Oktober 2008)

Wurde nicht vor kurzem erst die GTX270/290 angekündigt? Und jetzt auf einmal GTX280+/350? Langsam Blick ich noch weniger durch, was treibt Nvidia da bloß. Aber das mit der 350er glaub ich kaum, es kam doch erst die 200er Reihe raus...

Ps: Na gut die 9er Reihe lief auch nicht länger.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Salvadore (25. Oktober 2008)

Das ist schon sehr lange bekannt! Laut derzeitigen Informationen soll der GT300 erst nächstes Jahr kommen, aber dies deutet auf dieses Jahr hin! Verwirrend!


----------



## Semih91 (25. Oktober 2008)

Das ist eben nVidia, die versuchen einen immer zu verwirren, aber trotzdem kann man auf die Karten der nVidia freuen, denn die machen immer geile Karten


----------



## Korn86 (25. Oktober 2008)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Das ist eben nVidia, die versuchen einen immer zu verwirren, aber trotzdem kann man auf die Karten der nVidia freuen, denn die machen immer geile Karten



Nicht immer, die 8800GTS/320 und der G92 sind Fehlkonstruktionenen wie sie im Buche stehen, genau wie die HD3870 X2, alle diese Karten hatten nicht nur eindeutig zu wenig Grafikspeicher für die Rechenleistung deren GPU, der G92 und die HD3870 X2 hatten auch noch eine viel zu geringe Speicherbandbreite für die vorhandene Rechenleistung 

Der G92 war eigentlich ein guter Chip nur hatte er zwei extreme Flaschenhälse, mit 1024 MB und der selben Speicherbandbreite wie eine 8800GTX hatte, wäre der G92 noch etwas schneller gewesen und hätte sich nicht von der HD4850 besiegen lassen müssen


----------



## Semih91 (25. Oktober 2008)

Naja die 8800GTS war auch eine gute Karte für den Middle-Bereich 
Die G9x-Serie finde ich generell als überflüssig gemacht, aber die mussten ja etwas auf den Markt bringen, also dachten die, dass sie das einfach hintun. Aber die neuen sind wieder etwas besser, aber es muss aufjedenfall sowas wie G80, also die 8800GTX rauskommen, denn die war echt der Hammer


----------



## Korn86 (25. Oktober 2008)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Naja die 8800GTS war auch eine gute Karte für den Middle-Bereich
> Die G9x-Serie finde ich generell als überflüssig gemacht, aber die mussten ja etwas auf den Markt bringen, also dachten die, dass sie das einfach hintun. Aber die neuen sind wieder etwas besser, aber es muss aufjedenfall sowas wie G80, also die 8800GTX rauskommen, denn die war echt der Hammer



Jep, das war eine echt gute Karte, da hat alles gepasst, ich bereue es bis heute nicht einen Monat auf die 8800GTX gewartet zu haben. Ich habe damals eine Geforce 7900GTX gekauft und vom Rest des Geldes ein Teufel Concept G gekauft. Hätte ich damals die 8800GTX gekauft, dann hätte ich 2 Jahre ruhe gehabt, naja vielleicht habe ich mit der HD4870/1024 erst einmal 2 Jahre ruhe


----------



## Salvadore (25. Oktober 2008)

Eingentlich hat die GTX280 genau den Soll der 8800GTX erfüllt. Der Performanceunterschied zur 4870 ist so groß wie damals der 8800GTX zur 2900XT. Genauso der Performancezuwachs von alter- zur neuer Generation.


----------



## Korn86 (25. Oktober 2008)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Eingentlich hat die GTX280 genau den Soll der 8800GTX erfüllt. Der Performanceunterschied zur 4870 ist so groß wie damals der 8800GTX zur 2900XT. Genauso der Performancezuwachs von alter- zur neuer Generation.




Also eigentlich hat die HD2900XT zu Anfang zum Teil über 30% hinter einer 8800GTX gelegen und die Performance hat ziemlich stark geschwangt, gerade mit AA und AF hatte die HD2900Xt nichts zu lachen, was aber den Performanceunterschied zur 8800GTX angeht muss ich dir recht geben 


http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/..._ati_radeon_hd_2900_xt/20/#abschnitt_gothic_3

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...t_ati_radeon_hd_2900_xt/29/#abschnitt_stalker

Es gab zwar auch Spiele in der die HD2900XT gut aufholen konnte, allerdings war die Performance sehr durchwachsen, in der PCGH hat die HD2900XT damals noch viel schlechter abgeschnitten


----------



## Semih91 (25. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Jep, das war eine echt gute Karte, da hat alles gepasst, ich bereue es bis heute nicht einen Monat auf die 8800GTX gewartet zu haben. Ich habe damals eine Geforce 7900GTX gekauft und vom Rest des Geldes ein Teufel Concept G gekauft. Hätte ich damals die 8800GTX gekauft, dann hätte ich 2 Jahre ruhe gehabt, naja vielleicht habe ich mit der HD4870/1024 erst einmal 2 Jahre ruhe



Ich habe ihn mir geholt, als es noch sage und schreibe 700€ gekostet hat, also 700€ für die Karte, aber es hat sich echt gelohnt. Ich habe sogar davon geträumt es im Triple-SLI zu betreiben, aber dafür war ich doch zu arm


----------



## Korn86 (25. Oktober 2008)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn mir geholt, als es noch sage und schreibe 700€ gekostet hat, also 700€ für die Karte, aber es hat sich echt gelohnt. Ich habe sogar davon geträumt es im Triple-SLI zu betreiben, aber dafür war ich dich zu arm


lol


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich hat die HD2900XT zu Anfang zum Teil über 30% hinter einer 8800GTX gelegen und die Performance hat ziemlich stark geschwangt, gerade mit AA und AF hatte die HD2900Xt nichts zu lachen, was aber den Performanceunterschied zur 8800GTX angeht muss ich dir recht geben
> 
> 
> ComputerBase - ATi Radeon HD 2900 XT (Seite 20)
> ...


Die 8800 GTX war aber die einzige anständige Karte der 8er Reihe, die 8400/500/600 war genauso ein Mist wie die HD2900XT. Lahmer als die alte Mittelklasse (X1950 Pro) und Teurer.


----------



## johnnyGT (25. Oktober 2008)

also das die 280+ kommt ist ja wohl n` dickes stück realistischer als die gtx350


----------



## Korn86 (26. Oktober 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Die 8800 GTX war aber die einzige anständige Karte der 8er Reihe, die 8400/500/600 war genauso ein Mist wie die HD2900XT. Lahmer als die alte Mittelklasse (X1950 Pro) und Teurer.



Jep, wer eine 8600er oder noch schlechter gekauft hat kannte sich aber wohl auch nicht so gut aus


----------



## Equinox (26. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:
			
		

> Der G92 war eigentlich ein guter Chip nur hatte er zwei extreme Flaschenhälse, mit 1024 MB und der selben Speicherbandbreite wie eine 8800GTX hatte, wäre der G92 noch etwas schneller gewesen und hätte sich nicht von der HD4850 besiegen lassen müssen


Stell dir doch mal die Frage, warum die beiden Features im Vergleich zum G80 gestrichen wurden.
Genau....sie waren zu teuer. Preislich kann die 9800GTX ja so schon kaum mit der 4850 mithalten. Mit mehr Ram und größerem Speicherinterface wäre sie restlos überteuert. Vor allem wenn man sich das Performancerating bei CB ansieht, schlägt die HD auch die G80 GPUs in hohen AA Einstellungen oder ist zumindest mit der Ultra gleichauf. Die 9800GTX würde also nur den teilweise hohen Rückstand mit 8xAA wegmachen und wäre aber preislich noch uninteressanter. 

Nvidia sollte lieber mal etwas am Speichermanagement der nächsten Generation tun, dann braucht's auch nicht soviel Bandbreite.



Railroads schrieb:


> Die 8800 GTX war aber die einzige anständige Karte der 8er Reihe, die 8400/500/600 war genauso ein Mist wie die HD2900XT. Lahmer als die alte Mittelklasse (X1950 Pro) und Teurer.


Eine hast du vergessen. Die 8800 GTS *640* (nicht die verkrüppelte 320er) konnte man damals da einordnen wo heute die GTX260 ist. Immernoch deutlich schneller als die Vorgängergeneration und ein super Übertaktungspotential. Und sie hat mit der schnellsten ATI Karte (damals 2900XT, heute HD4870) konkurriert. Alles wie gehabt.


----------



## da_Fiesel (26. Oktober 2008)

GTX 350 dieses Jahr?
also *wen* sich die Gerüchte bewarheiten *sollten *(ich denke unwahrscheinlich) wär diese Karte ja echt der Hammer.
2GB superschnellen GDDR5 Speicher, auf ner 512Bit Anbindung - das rockt, da muss natürlich auch die GPU stärker werden um da genug Daten drüber zu lassen.
Zur Zeit rechtfertigen die ja noch den (älteren) GDDR3 Speicher damit, das sie bei der GTX280 ne 512 Bit anbindung ham, un die das Deffiziet zu ATI's GDDR5 ausgleichen soll.
Naja sollte nVidia das wirklich durchsetzen wär das eigentlich nichts neues seit dem G92 bringen sie ja so Sachen. 
Was natürlich dagegen spricht, ist das auch das Gerücht umgegangen ist das die GT300 Serie schon in 40nM gefertigt werden soll - hier noch in 55.


----------



## leboga (26. Oktober 2008)

da_Fiesel schrieb:


> GTX 350 dieses Jahr?
> also *wen* sich die Gerüchte bewarheiten *sollten *(ich denke unwahrscheinlich) wär diese Karte ja echt der Hammer.
> 2GB superschnellen GDDR5 Speicher, auf ner 512Bit Anbindung - das rockt, da muss natürlich auch die GPU stärker werden um da genug Daten drüber zu lassen.
> Zur Zeit rechtfertigen die ja noch den (älteren) GDDR3 Speicher damit, das sie bei der GTX280 ne 512 Bit anbindung ham, un die das Deffiziet zu ATI's GDDR5 ausgleichen soll.
> ...



Ach und die kost denn auch nur 1500€, GDDR5 is ja ´n Schnäppchen


----------



## Salvadore (26. Oktober 2008)

Und wenn die GPU noch größer wird wie der GT200 + der GDDR5 RAM (2GB), dann wäre sie echt bald 1000€ teuer! (Späßle)


----------



## Korn86 (26. Oktober 2008)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Und wenn die GPU noch größer wird wie der GT200 + der GDDR5 RAM (2GB), dann wäre sie echt bald 1000€ teuer! (Späßle)



Bei 1000 Euro waren wir ja mit der 7900GX2 schon wenn ich mich recht erinnere oder?


----------



## Salvadore (26. Oktober 2008)

Jup! Die kostete knapp 1000€!


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (26. Oktober 2008)

megalol zwei 7900GT für 1000€( schreibe: Eintausend EURO)
Nagut meine 9800GT hat auch nur die fast Hälfte meiner 7600GT gekostet.

Naja Preisverfall rocks


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

2gb gddr5
anstelle NVs würde ich das nicht machen, so ne teuren Karten kauft doch kaum einer


----------



## Salvadore (26. Oktober 2008)

Sag das nicht! Die 8800GTX hat am Anfang auch 650€ gekostet und die ging weg wie Warme Semmeln!


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

wir haben ne Finanzkrise und NV ist doch sowieso immoment am verlieren an Beliebtheit(so seh ich das)
naja die Preise verändern sich ja auch alle paar Tage bei alles und jedem
hoffen wir


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2008)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Sag das nicht! Die 8800GTX hat am Anfang auch 650€ gekostet und die ging weg wie Warme Semmeln!



...aber auch nur weil AMD die R600 etwas vergeigt hat (z.B. defekte AA Einheiten, so dass das per Shaderresolve gemacht wurd)...


----------



## Korn86 (26. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...aber auch nur weil AMD die R600 etwas vergeigt hat (z.B. defekte AA Einheiten, so dass das per Shaderresolve gemacht wurd)...



Davon hatte ich damals auch gehört, dass die ROPs des R600 defekt sein sollten und das AA deshalb per Shader berechnet werden musste, hast du vielleicht einen Link dazu?


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

genau solche Fehler macht Ati nicht mehr und NV hat dadurch nicht mehr so viel Glück


----------



## CeresPK (26. Oktober 2008)

Hähnchenkeule schrieb:


> megalol zwei 7900GT für 1000€( schreibe: Eintausend EURO)
> Nagut meine 9800GT hat auch nur die fast Hälfte meiner 7600GT gekostet.
> 
> Naja Preisverfall rocks


hmm
da hatt sich wohl jemand verlesen
es ging un die 7900GX2 und nicht die 79GT


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Davon hatte ich damals auch gehört, dass die ROPs des R600 defekt sein sollten und das AA deshalb per Shader berechnet werden musste, hast du vielleicht einen Link dazu?


Betrifft die gesamte Rx6x0 Serie!
Also auch die RV670 aka HD38x0, das wurd erst bei der 700er Serie behoben, siehe auch die Performance der HD46x0 im Vergleich zur HD38x0...


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Oktober 2008)

hoffentlich richten die damit, wenn dad stimmt, ihren ruf wieder einigermaßen 
her... wär toll, wenn die wieder gute, zuverlässige karten machen würden, die sowohl in der leistung als auch im preis top sin.... 
aber dass die die karten scho so früh bringen glaub ich net.... ich hoff die verbessern noch gaaaaaaanz viel


----------



## Korn86 (26. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Betrifft die gesamte Rx6x0 Serie!
> Also auch die RV670 aka HD38x0, das wurd erst bei der 700er Serie behoben, siehe auch die Performance der HD46x0 im Vergleich zur HD38x0...



Jep, das habe ich auch gehört, jetzt kann man ja anhand des RV770 sehen was in dieser eigentlich gar nicht schlechten Architektur wirklich steckt, immerhin waren ja die defekten ROPs für die schlechte Leistung des R600 verantwortlich, wobei ich mich immer noch frage, weshalb das damals nicht aufgefallen ist?

Aber hast du noch einmal einen Link auf eine Seite, die das offiziell bestätigt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

Desshalb sind die RV770-Karten ja so beliebt und gut


----------



## Salvadore (26. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Betrifft die gesamte Rx6x0 Serie!
> Also auch die RV670 aka HD38x0, das wurd erst bei der 700er Serie behoben, siehe auch die Performance der HD46x0 im Vergleich zur HD38x0...



Na da gabs auch noch ein paar andere Upgrades die dem RV770 zur Leistungssteigerung verholfen wie nur die Behebung eines Bugs!


----------



## Korn86 (26. Oktober 2008)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Na da gabs auch noch ein paar andere Upgrades die dem RV770 zur Leistungssteigerung verholfen wie nur die Behebung eines Bugs!



Richtig, zum Beispiel verbesserte und von der Anzahl verdoppelte Textur-Units


----------



## Eldorado (28. Oktober 2008)

Bei NV schaut ja keiner mehr durch! Am besten ist abwarten, bis eine offizielle Vorstellung der neuen GPU erfolgt. Alles andere ist Rätselraten!


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Oktober 2008)

seh ich auch so, bovor das nicht offiziel von NV angekündigt wurde passierts wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

Kurz ne Frage. Was bitte ist das für eine Graka: Graka


----------



## Otep (30. Oktober 2008)

Hm, wird ja auch mal Zeit das wieder was neues kommt 
Also ich werde mir so schnell keine neue GraKa mehr holen... 
Der $ würde mich mal interessieren....


----------



## Eldorado (30. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Kurz ne Frage. Was bitte ist das für eine Graka: Graka


Von den Daten eine 8800 GTX oder Ultra. Aber ist die Profiversion.


----------



## KTMDoki (30. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Kurz ne Frage. Was bitte ist das für eine Graka: Graka



Das is glaubi die (fast) die gleiche wie die PNY QuadroFX 5600...

also ein Profi-Teil --> siehe Preis


----------



## Tommy_Lee (30. Oktober 2008)

> Aber die neuen sind wieder etwas besser, aber es muss aufjedenfall sowas wie G80, also die 8800GTX rauskommen, denn die war echt der Hammer




Das ist Sie immer noch, egal wie man es dreht, Crysis und FarCry2 laufen super. Auch Übertakten lässt Sie sich dank G80 sehr gut.

Also glaube der Wert der Karte ist nicht nur 100 Euro. Mindestens 200 Euro.

mfg

Tom


----------



## da_Fiesel (30. Oktober 2008)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Das ist Sie immer noch, egal wie man es dreht, Crysis und FarCry2 laufen super. Auch Übertakten lässt Sie sich dank G80 sehr gut.
> 
> Also glaube der Wert der Karte ist nicht nur 100 Euro. Mindestens 200 Euro.
> 
> ...



jops korrekt, die 88GTX gibts heut noch minimal für 150-160€.
Es gibt auch Läden die die noch über 200€ loswerden (wollen)
Habe eine von exa abgekauft (Vielen Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal )
und eine von meinem Cousin für 90€ (ich weis ich hab ihn ein bisschen übern Tisch gezogen er kennt sich mit Grakas nich so aus, er wollt einfach ne neue xD)

un ich muss sagen, die 8800GTX wird auf jeden Fall mal als eine der legendärsten Karten in die Grakageschichte eingehen..bzw. das ist sie schon.
ich mein welche Graka schafft es genau 2 Jahre nach dem Release, noch im High-End (wen auch im unteren Segment) mitzummischen?
Jeder neue Titel läuft auf ihr Super...


----------



## Tommy_Lee (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja das stimmt, überlege mit ein 780i zu besorgen und eine zweite XFX 88 GTX.

Aber dann sind die Probleme wieder vorprogrammiert.

Sie kann Crysis und FarCry 2 ohne Probleme auf 1920*1200 Ruckelfrei herrausbringen, DX10 und kein AA. Alles auf Sehr/Super Hoch. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Oktober 2008)

Warum willst du dir den instabilen und buggy nForce 780i antun??
Die MCP55 von vor 3 Jahren war schon vor 3 Jahren nicht besonders gut...


----------



## Tommy_Lee (2. November 2008)

Ja werde ich nicht müssen, FarCry2 läuft durchgehen mit 41 FPS und sieht unter Max Einstellung 1920*1200 ohne AA sehr gut aus.

Mal sehen was Flashpoint 2 sagt zu meinem System, wenn das auch funkt, bin ich überglücklich und kann dann so bald die Kinderkrankheiten des neuen Sockels so wie CPU behoben sind umsteigen. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## ElMarinero (3. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Nicht immer, die 8800GTS/320 und der G92 sind Fehlkonstruktionenen wie sie im Buche stehen,



Uoops, dann spiele ich mit der "Fehlkonstruktion" schon seit fast 2 Jahren Oblivion in der 1280er Auflösung und höchsten Details mit 40 - 60 FPS.

Gruß ElM


----------



## Korn86 (3. November 2008)

ElMarinero schrieb:


> Uoops, dann spiele ich mit der "Fehlkonstruktion" schon seit fast 2 Jahren Oblivion in der 1280er Auflösung und höchsten Details mit 40 - 60 FPS.
> 
> Gruß ElM




Prima, dann spiel mal aktuelle Spiele, wie Crysis, Stalker und Fra Cry 2 und du wirst sehen dass die 320MB nicht einmal ansatzweise ausreichen und die eigentlich noch recht potente GPU deiner 8800GTS/320 total ausgebremst wird 

Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen 8800GTS/320 und der 8800GTS/640:

ComputerBase - Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 512 (Seite 21)

ComputerBase - Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 512 (Seite 9)

Spiele wie Stalker Clear Sky und Far Cry 2 brauchen schon weit über 512MB Vram, das total veraltete Oblivion hingegen kommt ohne Texturmod und ohne AA auch mit 256MB Vram aus 


MfG Korn86


----------



## push@max (6. November 2008)

Auf computerbase gibt es einen Artikel über die 55nm Die-Shrink Probleme von Nvidia. Laut Fudzilla wurde der Release deshalb auf Dezember verschoben, der Inquirer rechnet sogar nicht mit einem Release vor Februar 2009.

ComputerBase - Nvidia: 55-nm-Chip bereitet offenbar Probleme


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2008)

Ich glaube eher an die GTX270/90 Karten, die sind ja jetzt auch in der Vorschau von PCGH


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. November 2008)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Jup! Die kostete knapp 1000€!




Das kann nicht stimmen, da ich die schnellere 7950GX2 am Erscheinungstag für 468,- Euro + MwSt. (16%) kaufte.


----------

